

Ask HN: Anyone have experience using CrossBrowserTesting.com or similar? - breck

Looking for a service that lets us easily test across popular browsers(phones would be cool too).<p>I looked at Selenium, but it was way too confusing.<p>Any recommendations?
======
tonetheman
Hey man this is Tony from CrossBrowserTesting.com. We have a great service. ;)
We let you connect up to our service run a browser and OS combination, all
through VNC (either a java applet or your own local VNC). We also do
screenshots.

If you have any questions ask away! I will try to answer anything you can
think of. thanks!

~~~
breck
Awesome, thanks Tony!

I find when a person at company X is on HackerNews, company X is pretty good.

I'm going to give CBT a go.

